# Opinions on a Stihl FS130 trimmer



## Bill G (Jul 21, 2016)

I am considering the FS 130 has anyone had experience with them


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 21, 2016)

I own a KM-130. What do you want to know?


----------



## Bill G (Jul 22, 2016)

your experience with a FS130


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 22, 2016)

Ok, I just wondered if there was something specific you wanted to know.
Has lots of torque and will be overkill for most tasks if used as a trimmer unless you are cutting thick stuff. I don't like it with a blade. It doesn't run efficiently unless under a lot of load. It is a rev limited coil and you will know it too. Much more complicated internals than a 2 stroke. IIRC, there are about 30 moving parts inside without the carb, flywheel, or coil.

Has lots of torque, did I mention that? I think that Stihl geared the trimmer head really low but I could be wrong. If you need torque it has it but at the cost of RPMs and complicated internals. Not for weekly trimming.


----------



## hseII (Jul 22, 2016)

I've had one for 3 years and it's not given 1 bit of trouble. 

I like my FS250 more, but my 130 is no slouch.


----------



## nwmo_aggie (Jul 22, 2016)

Will eat cheap string like popcorn, but will cut well. I've been running one with an Echo rapid loader head and .155 square line and getting along great. Couldn't seem to keep string in it otherwise hitting brush, steel posts and stuff before.

I really like the shield on it, does a good job of keeping trash off of you, much better than my Echo.


----------



## Franny K (Jul 22, 2016)

Are you considering the Honda four cycle trimmer as well, they have one in that displacement. I could comment on them vs the Stihl powerhead on a pole saw I have. I think Dolmar only has 25cc ones in four cycle.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 22, 2016)

Been trying to run Echo 0.105 line on my KM-130. I go through it like crazy. I am wanting some bigger line but haven't got around to buying it. Considering the .155 ugly line.


----------



## Franny K (Jul 22, 2016)

I have been using the yellow x kind of shaped Stihl line in 0.105. Not sure how to diameter an x really. If I can stay away from wire rocks and woody stuff it hardly wears back. The bigger you go the more air resistance. I just got some Husqvarna titanium line in 0.130 for more woody stuff, no sooner than I got it discovered they have a cored product they rate even better I think it gets xp labeling. I think anything bigger than the .130 stuff is for machines with wheels. A little work on the metal inserts the line goes through with a dremmel type tool and small stone as well as winding the line so it does not make a u turn on the way out (contrary to the arrow) was done after breakage at that point.


----------



## Scooter101 (Aug 4, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Ok, I just wondered if there was something specific you wanted to know.
> Has lots of torque and will be overkill for most tasks if used as a trimmer unless you are cutting thick stuff. I don't like it with a blade. It doesn't run efficiently unless under a lot of load. It is a rev limited coil and you will know it too. Much more complicated internals than a 2 stroke. IIRC, there are about 30 moving parts inside without the carb, flywheel, or coil.
> 
> Has lots of torque, did I mention that? I think that Stihl geared the trimmer head really low but I could be wrong. If you need torque it has it but at the cost of RPMs and complicated internals. Not for weekly trimming.


----------



## Scooter101 (Aug 4, 2016)

It will be fine for weekly trimming, they call the engines a 4 mix. The only problem you may have is keeping a set rpm at slow speed. I have 6 of them. One of them had been running for over 7 years on a weekly basis. The fs90 is all you will need.


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 10, 2016)

Mine is used only at home for the past 5 years. I picked it up today from the dealer on its first checkup after it running rough. He replaced the carb because of a bad internal check valve. Only use the stihl ultra oil or motomix in those 4mix. It's powerful and very dependable. I have a 36 tooth blade that I attach when I am working along the edge of the woods. I have fixcut trim head on it that is made of metal no moving parts uses double string. It has a nice sound. I use about half throttle and if it needed more it a trigger pull away.. Service guy said it needed nothing else. A testament to the ultra oil and non ethenol fuel.


----------



## weimedog (Aug 12, 2016)

I have the 120 with a sickle bar attachment. I wonder why I wasted time with a string weed whacker! That machine is just amazing especially with bush


----------



## Yard Yeti (Aug 13, 2016)

Im a landscaper and I run a FS 90 R, FS 130 R, KM 130, and a FS 240 R. The 130 R is a great trimmer it is a 4 mix so it has a ton of torque and is more power than "needed" for most trimming. I use it a lot and can trim anything with it including delicate areas you do need to pay attention but it can be feathered but there is a learning curve. The trimmer has the best power ti weight ratio of any current offering on the market. It will eat brush, grass, jungle or whatever and ask for more. I love the 4 mixes but they do take some getting used to. They sip fuel and do not smell like 2 strokes do.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 10, 2016)

For string trimming, I would just get an FS90. The bigger ones are more for brush clearing even though they sell them with string heads. If you think you will need to brush cut then get the 130.


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Sep 24, 2016)

I was wondering about the FS130 and the carbs they use. Will all of the fs130s be able to use the same carbs? I picked up a parts one and am considering cleaning out the intake side and the top end since the piston has a indentation where the dummy who sold it to me for 30 bucks missing the carb and air filter housing that his lazy self didn't even wrap up with electrical or painters tape to keep it clean and also he removed the spark plug and left it open air. The pistons sides and the cylinder looks very smooth tho which was a shock to see since I assumed he ran it with it making a loud knock(to long of a spark plug) for a little bit and hopefully didn't ruin the bearings. I am assuming I can just put the air filter housing from a FS90 on it and even the carb from a BR500 blower after cleaning it out an give it a test start to see if it will do anything. Should I readjust the carb and how or should I use the FS90R carb or the carb for a BR600 which I also have in my spare stihl parts box. If I replace the piston does anyone have any recommendations on which brand to use or should I postpone it and find a good used one. I am only 30 bucks invested and with the airfilter housing I would be around 44 which is nothing. If it doesn't sound or feel like it has enough compression then I am pulling the shaft, gearhead and putting it on a FS74 pro motor which should run relatively well that is sitting for now. I figure if I can restore this FS130r to running usable condition then why not just forget the FS74pro till the dealer finds me a nice used setup for it he said he will charge me 50 dollars which seems okay for a descent used one. I also came across a FS70r sold for parts that looks like a possible restoration project since it has good compression and spark. An a very old looking FS36 I am wondering about restoring to running condition since I have all the parts necessary and probably enough parts for two of them. I am wondering which motor is best as a pole saw motor and which is best for the hedge trimmer attachment I already have on hand that just needs alot of lubrication before giving it a test run. suggestions on how to go about greasing these up would also be nice. I also need that plate that goes between the auto cut head and the gearhead otherwise it runs terribly and obviously will wear the plastic head to death before I get anything serious done.


----------

